# Help me to build a new gaming rig under 70k/75k



## devx (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys., I'm going to build a new gaming rig under 70k., I'm an hardcore gamer + Networking enthusiast and I can't use the components from my old PC acc. to my needs so I have to buy everything new., here's what I made mentioned below with current price details from my regular shop.,

Intel® Core™ i5-25ooK ---12,500

Asus ML238H --- 11,900

ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3(From Distributor) --- 9,000 (approx.)

MSI 6870 Twin Frozer II  --- 14,000 

Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 Rpm  ---  5,500

Creative Inspire T6160 --- 3,553

G Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 MHZ 8GB (2*4) --- 3,400

Cooler Master Elite 430 Black ATX(RC-430-KWN1)  --- 2,970

Microtek 600va UPS ---1,650

Cooler Master CX 500W --- 3, 600

Logitechk100 +Gigabyte GM-M6900(online) +Razer Goliathus --- 350+1500+750

Asus 24x burner --- 1,200

Xbox 360 Common Controller --- 1,450

Zebronics 90 mm fans * 6 ---2,100

I searched the internet market (Google + theitwares+primeabgb+smcinternational etc..) and found higher pricing for CPU -Monitor & PSU in my list., Motherboard is in transit & would arrive on last week of Dec or in Jan., Gigabyte Gm-m6900 is not available anywhere so if anyone knows where to buy from please tell me or I have to go for Razer Deathadder/CM Spawn --- 1,900/1,500, and I can leave HDD for now because of Skyrocket price., should i wait for Ivy bridge CPU and PCI 3.0 GPU or not ?

So all your suggestions are welcome & help me to create the best in budget.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 5, 2011)

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11500
Motherboard	MSI Z68A GD55 B3	10192
RAM	2x4GB Gskill Ripjaws X 1600MHz	3450
Graphic Card	MSI HD 6950 TF III PE OC 2GB	16750
HDD	Seagate 500GB 7200.12	4500
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1150
PSU	Corsair TX 650V2	5200
Case	Corsair Carbide 400R	5000
Monitor	Benq G2220HD	7000
Mouse	Logitech MX-518	1450
Keyboard	Logitech Media Keyboard K200	400
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control	500
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	4300
Speakers	Edifier C2	3200
 	Total	74592
 	Total	74592

Optional GFX- Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt 3 edition/Toxic 15.5k/16.7K


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

Intel core i5 2500k-11.5k
MSI Z68A GD55 B3-10k
Gskill Ripjaws X 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ-3.2k
MSI R6950 TFIII-16k
Seagate 500GB HDD-4k
Benq G2220 HDL-7k
NZXT Gamma-2k
Corsair TX750V2-6.2k
TVS champ keyboard-0.2k
Logitech G400 mouse-1.3k
Razor goliathus mouse pad-0.5k
Asus 24X DVD RW-1.1k
Microsoft Xbox 360 wired controller-1.3k
Apc 1.1 kva ups-4.3k
Logitech Z313-1.6k
*Total-70.2k*
OPTIONAL upgrade-
Msi gtx560 ti hawk-14.5k
Asus ML238H-11.5k


----------



## devx (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the configuration guys., I would go with SAPPHIRE HD 6950 1GB -- Corsair GS 550W -- Cooler Master HAF 912 and no Speaker & no HDD because I'll buy them later on and will use my old FRONTECH 4.1 2280W & 80gb Seagate+500 GB Seagate portable and leftover items will be same on my list.

Any more suggestions guys., especially I need for better cooling cabinets.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 7, 2011)

There is no Corsair GS550W model out there AFAIK.If you got the budget better get Seasonic S12 850Watt @6.2K.More headroom is always better for your future upgrade.Cabinet and PSu is the only component which future is proof.We don't change it often.Better get suggested psu.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Intel core i5 2500k-11.5k
> MSI Z68A GD55 B3-10k
> Gskill Ripjaws X 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ-3.2k
> MSI R6950 TFIII-16k
> ...



Nice config there. 
I would recommend only one change: Get Seasonic S12 850 at the same price instead of TX 750V2. That seasonic model is the OEM of TX 850 V2. So, why getting a 100Watt lesser PSU when you can get 850Watt PSU at the same price?



devx said:


> Any more suggestions guys., especially I need for better cooling cabinets.



Corsair Carbide 400R is a very good case for overclocking, with very good air-flow. You may also look at NZXT Temptest EVO and CM 690 Advanced.


----------



## Vanessa105813 (Dec 7, 2011)

How did you make that?It's good.


----------



## devx (Dec 8, 2011)

J





Tenida said:


> There is no Corsair GS550W model out there AFAIK.If you got the budget better get Seasonic S12 850Watt @6.2K.More headroom is always better for your future upgrade.Cabinet and PSu is the only component which future is proof.We don't change it often.Better get suggested psu.



 Oops by mistake it's CORSAIR GS 500w., but tell me are these gaming series Psu is not good from a reliable brand.
And what about Cooler Master GX 550 w., it has a Max.output of 640w something., and here in my city GX 500w is 5.5k., isn't shopkeepers big mouth., seasonic s12 850w would be 7k here., I can Max only 5k for Psu



d6bmg said:


> Nice config there.
> I would recommend only one change: Get Seasonic S12 850 at the same price instead of TX 750V2. That seasonic model is the OEM of TX 850 V2. So, why getting a 100Watt
> 
> lesser PSU when you can get 850Watt PSU at the same price?
> ...



Thanks but Corsair & NZXT are not available here otherwise I would have opt for NZXT Vulcan Black., Only CM and Zebronics., what about CM HAF 912 advanced it's around 5.5k on internet ., I need killer looks + good cooling.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 8, 2011)

^^Go for at-least Corsair GS600@4k or *Seasonic S12 II 620W@4.6K* Bold one is better

Don't consider Coolermaster GX series, they are not good.Only Silent Pro series is good.


----------



## devx (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok thanks a lot " Seasonic S12 II 620w " is on top priority if available here.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 8, 2011)

CF HAF 912 Avdanced is a good cabinet, is priced at ~5.5K. So, if you like its look, then you can buy it.  You may think about Corsair 400R @ ~5K range.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2011)

devx said:


> Thanks for the configuration guys., I would go with SAPPHIRE HD 6950 1GB -- Corsair GS 550W -- Cooler Master HAF 912 and no Speaker & no HDD because I'll buy them later on and will use my old FRONTECH 4.1 2280W & 80gb Seagate+500 GB Seagate portable and leftover items will be same on my list.
> 
> Any more suggestions guys., especially I need for better cooling cabinets.



ask for dual fan version. Sapphire hd6950 1gb PCIE.

Also what about waiting for HD7000 coming in jan?


----------



## devx (Dec 8, 2011)

Okz I prefer more cooling., but SAPPHIRE dual fan edition doesn't look good as MSI TF series or XFX/ASUS dual fan editions.
AND
Dude you are telling me to wait for 7 series., hah I have already waited so long for my gaming -rig., presently I use XFX 4350., so I'll definetly buy 6950 & sit free for 2 years.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 8, 2011)

4.5k for a 500gb hdd:jawdrop:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2011)

devx said:


> Okz I prefer more cooling., *but SAPPHIRE dual fan edition doesn't look good as MSI TF series or XFX/ASUS dual fan editions.*
> AND
> Dude you are telling me to wait for 7 series., hah I have already waited so long for my gaming -rig., presently I use XFX 4350., so I'll definetly buy 6950 & sit free for 2 years.



o really? check out toms hardware 6950 1gb round up review.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 8, 2011)

devx said:


> Hey guys., I'm going to build a new gaming rig under 70k., I'm an hardcore gamer + ethical hacker and I can't use the components from my old PC acc. to my needs so I have to buy everything new., here's what I made mentioned below with current price details from my regular shop.,
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-25ooK ---12,500
> 
> ...



After going through above prices, it looks like your shopkeeper is going to rob you in broad day sunlight. Almost everything is expensive by atleast Rs.400-500. even Ebay is cheaper then this.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2011)

Jas, don't take all the comments about Sapphire HD 6950 personally. Tomshardware recommended this card due to its price and the free DIRT 2 game, not for the best performer. The Gigabyte and MSI cards were faster and cooler, not in very high margin but still ahead. It is quite obvious because those cards were factory overclocked. And it is true that Twin Frozr cooling is better than the rest. The Sapphire Twin Fan version model is not hot or something but it is also not cooler than the other factory oced cards.

Quotes from Tomshardware:


> Sapphire becomes the value leader for those who want the free game, while HIS is the only choice for those who want both a free game and dual DisplayPort outputs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Jas, don't take all the comments about Sapphire HD 6950 personally. Tomshardware recommended this card due to its price and the free DIRT 2 game, not for the best performer. The Gigabyte and MSI cards were faster and cooler, not in very high margin but still ahead. It is quite obvious because those cards were factory overclocked. And it is true that Twin Frozr cooling is better than the rest. The Sapphire Twin Fan version model is not hot or something but it is also not cooler than the other factory oced cards.
> 
> Quotes from Tomshardware:



i am not taking anything personally. 

talking about performance i am running it at 895mhz now (default:800)and going to try 900 with last mission of BC2. 
and what is interesting is this is all at *stock volt*. yes its stock. so you see the headroom left.

and temps? getting load 68C~ with heavy game like BC2 at 895mhz.   
will post results soon in separate thread. 

about toms review - 
*media.bestofmicro.com/Z/R/309735/original/image029.png
at full fan sapphire is cooler. 

now check noise - 
*media.bestofmicro.com/Z/S/309736/original/image030.png

and gigabyte agreed, but its not available in India.

and if someone really wants best performer 6950 then *Sapphire HD6950 Toxic* is the one to get.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2011)

But the review you have posted showing that MSI card runs cooler and performs better out of the box, right? I am not saying that Sapphire cooler is bad or something, I am owing one and know even their base models come with good cooler solution. I know you are experienced in Oceing and can push the card to along way but for a person with not so much knowledge, the Twin Frozr II is a better choice as it is a factory oced modle and has a great cooler.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2011)

cilus sapphire is cooler at full fan. but 1-2C dont matter. 
yeah agreed out of box performance is better of msi. 

no buddy, ocing it wasnt at all a difficult task. just used bad company 2. completed it once again while going from 800 to 900.


----------



## techbulb (Dec 8, 2011)

please suggest a graphics card in my rig also Help with my rig - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 8, 2011)

well what I know from my personal experience is MSI & ASUS has the best cooling technology which is Twin Frozr & Direct CU, personally the best HD 6950 from opinion is Twin Frozr III one, I hold both the toxic version & twin frozr III version in my hand 1 month ago (2 of my friend bought)> I saw them running in front of me & performance wise Toxic version can be unlocked easily & has great OC potential but vapor-x cooler just didn't work, in warhead the card was hitting 80c at stock. MSI one has great cooling, playing warhead at 64c & OCed it to 900MHz but still providing 68c which was tremendous. Build quality wise, MSI one has best build quality with solid metal design as well as strong PCB & where as sapphire one is good but doesn't have a chance against MSI one.

so performance wise sapphire toxic but build quality wise MSI Twin Frozr III


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> well what I know from my personal experience is MSI & ASUS has the best cooling technology which is Twin Frozr & Direct CU, personally the best HD 6950 from opinion is Twin Frozr III one, I hold both the toxic version & twin frozr III version in my hand 1 month ago (2 of my friend bought)> I saw them running in front of me & performance wise Toxic version can be unlocked easily & has great OC potential but vapor-x cooler just didn't work, in warhead the card was hitting 80c at stock. MSI one has great cooling, playing warhead at 64c & OCed it to 900MHz but still providing 68c which was tremendous. Build quality wise, MSI one has best build quality with solid metal design as well as strong PCB & where as sapphire one is good but doesn't have a chance against MSI one.
> 
> so performance wise sapphire toxic but build quality wise MSI Twin Frozr III



vapor-x is different from vapor chamber(which toxic uses)
Sapphire Technology
Sapphire Technology Web Site

anyways yes, that will be hot. 

but the sapphire dual fan coolers are good. i am getting same 68c load with heavy game like bad company 2 at 900. same as you mentioned


----------



## devx (Dec 9, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> After going through above prices, it looks like your shopkeeper is going to rob you in broad day sunlight. Almost everything is expensive by atleast Rs.400-500. even Ebay is cheaper then this.



Here every dealer have same price list., there is fewer difference with others and if i buy online it's gonna cost me same because of shipping., I guess.,

So if you or anyone knows the best dealer in BHOPAL or INDORE please., I repeat please let me know.


----------



## devx (Dec 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> o really? check out toms hardware 6950 1gb round up review.



I had already done R&D., and everything is not in my favour., and the main problem is dealer., I think I have to buy each & every item from different stores for good pricing.

And I saw the reviews of 7xxx series and read the release date discussion thread too(not complete ) and I can wait till Jan only who knows if AMD delay :-/ & is it worth buying an MSI GTX560TI TF II (14K).


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anybody here knows about the sound quality of EDIFIER C2 & C3., they are professional piece & I need one for PC rather than Creative T6160 (3.5k)., is this a good choice.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 10, 2011)

devx said:


> Here every dealer have same price list., there is fewer difference with others and if i buy online it's gonna cost me same because of shipping., I guess.,
> 
> So if you or anyone knows the best dealer in BHOPAL or INDORE please., I repeat please let me know.



Hi,

your prices are way too high. most of the offer on ebay are free shipping and still can beat your prices hands-down. I must say u haven't searched well for this items other than posting on TDF.


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> your prices are way too high. most of the offer on ebay are free shipping and still can beat your prices hands-down. I must say u haven't searched well for this items other than posting on TDF.



Mr.chintan786., i know the prices are high., it is the rough graph., and have you got any product from eBay ever ?., Free shipping is not available for each & every product., & when the product arrives there's no guarantee for the shipping cost because sometimes you have to pay little extra for that when it arrives.

And if you are here in TDF., try to post positively and aim the title of thread.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

devx said:


> Does anybody here knows about the sound quality of EDIFIER C2 & C3., they are professional piece & I need one for PC rather than Creative T6160 (3.5k)., is this a good choice.



C2 is good @ 3.2, C3 @ 6k appx. If you can increase your budget well, go for logitech Z623 @ 7.5k, and you'll give me treat whole life!


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> C2 is good @ 3.2, C3 @ 6k appx. If you can increase your budget well, go for logitech Z623 @ 7.5k, and you'll give me treat whole life!



Hah., thanks., I wont increase my budget I'll go for C2 (How about creative T6160 vs. C2) and i'll suggest Z623 to my friend who is going to buy 1 quality piece for VFX sound production., atleast for one time we can throw a party for u absolutely.

And hey if you read the components info. Please don't forget to suggest some good shops or distributor.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

^^Fine. Creative are not much good these days as they were. But I'm not sure. Go through auditioning if you can, but I don't think if you can get an audition for edifier.
For Z623, its a "party speaker", I can't say more. _Waise_ if you/your friend buy it, _Ek party to banti hai_ 

Yeah I'll do that, but my exams are going on, so tomorrow day after. BTW check your visitor messages.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 10, 2011)

devx said:


> Here every dealer have same price list., there is fewer difference with others and if i buy online it's gonna cost me same because of shipping., I guess.,
> 
> So if you or anyone knows the best dealer in BHOPAL or INDORE please., I repeat please let me know.



Check this out:

Intel Core i5-2500 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500

your shopkeeper quoted : 12500/- for same.

I live in small city in Haryana and mostly do shopping from ebay and flipkart.
Till date I haven't paid a penny for delivery at my place. But the thing is u don't bother to do this.

I posted a single item. and what i said earlier is true regarding u as well as ur shopkeeper(s).


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey its 2500k., 

Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K

And read the theitwares.com policy about shipping., and I had already mentioned in my post many times that I'm getting higher prices here so suggest me any more shop., then why the H*** you are fighting with me., you should better extract good from what I said.

"If you're in TDF., than try to post positive for others & aim at the title of thread"., can't you insert this into your mind & stop fighting.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

devx - hi im from indore and i sell modded/oc'd pcs (+amd based servers) here locally - let me know the final product / price list you decide here - iknow all the retailers here - ill hook you up with some1 with reasonable prices if you want.. 

Enjoy!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2011)

devx said:


> And read the theitwares.com policy about shipping., and I had already mentioned in my post many times that I'm getting higher prices here so suggest me any more shop., then why the H*** you are fighting with me., you should better extract good from what I said.



Well, did you search the local market about the price of i5-2500K?


----------



## devx (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes., and I'm getting 11.9k from other yesterday. , and so I have to buy from different shops.



$$Lionking$$ said:


> devx - hi im from indore and i sell modded/oc'd pcs (+amd based servers) here locally - let me know the final product / price list you decide here - iknow all the retailers here - ill hook you up with some1 with reasonable prices if you want..
> 
> Enjoy!



Okz., but it should be reasonable., I'll let you know the final list and we'll see further.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

> Okz., but it should be reasonable., I'll let you know the final list and we'll see further.



i think i was not clear b4 - the rates that are quoted here are reasonable. i can get you these rates from 1 single shopkeeper... or if you are unable to get them at all urself... im just helping out here...


----------



## devx (Dec 13, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^Fine. Creative are not much good these days as they were. But I'm not sure. Go through auditioning if you can, but I don't think if you can get an audition for edifier.
> For Z623, its a "party speaker", I can't say more. _Waise_ if you/your friend buy it, _Ek party to banti hai_
> 
> Yeah I'll do that, but my exams are going on, so tomorrow day after. BTW check your visitor messages.



Hey i checked the specs of Z623., it's awesome--THX certified yaar., but out of my budget  so moving on i only have 2 option under budget:-

-Creative Inspire T6160
-Edifier C2.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 13, 2011)

Heard a lot about C2, though if you can get audition. BTW from where are you getting Edifier. I can't find them anywhere. Even logitech


----------



## devx (Dec 15, 2011)

@ dashing.sujay >> Even though if i don't get any audition for C2 (5k) i would like to add it in my rig., and there is Edifier service center too in Bhopal(edifier.co.in) and i found one retailer for Edifier., he doesn't have it right now so i have to book one., and i'm trying to catch all the materials under one roof with reasonable price and if not than ONLINE source., and the best part is the shopkeeper---> A GAMER.,


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2011)

Which shop? Address?


----------



## devx (Dec 16, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Which shop? Address?



haha.,

PUZZLE Computer
MF-17, B-Block, Mansarovar Complex


----------



## devx (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey anyone here can suggest me *best* reliable *online stores*., and i pointed out few below through TDF & internet., because i'm going to buy few products from them., are they *good* ? are they *reliable* ? *shipping* ? service *quality* ?

theitwares
smcinternational.in
theitdepot
primeabgb
ebay.in
techshop.in
flipkart
bitfang
lynx-india


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2011)

Except techshop,bitfang and lynx, all are fine.


----------



## devx (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks man., but i don't know why lynx is not much reputed than other., they got a whole bunch of armory., is that they have lost repo. ? & Heard about bad experiences from others too dealing with amarbir(lynx).,


----------



## Tarun (Dec 23, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500k	                    11500
MSI Z68A GD55 B3	                    10192
2x4GB Gskill RipjawsX 1600MHz             3000
Seagate 500GB 7200.12	                      4500
ASUS 24X Sata DVD                           1150
Corsair TX 650V2                 	              5200
Case	CM 690 ADV                              4500
Benq G2220HD	                              7000

Total                                              47042
U have got 28000 for a Graphic Card 
GPU u have options
Zotac GTX580 28500
Palit GTX580 GDDR5 3072MB 28960
MSI GTX 580 1.5GB lighting and fractory Overclocked @832 28700 (best in nvidia)
CrossfireX sapphire 6870 (11500x2) 23000(dont know about the performance but a option)
Sapphire 6970 2 GB 22100(best in ATi)


----------



## Tenida (Dec 23, 2011)

For graphics card wait for AMD HD7870 3GB DDR5 to be realease.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Except techshop,bitfang and lynx, all are fine.



Add ebay. Most of products available there are overpriced.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2011)

devx said:


> Thanks man., but i don't know why lynx is not much reputed than other., they got a whole bunch of armory., is that they have lost repo. ? & Heard about bad experiences from others too dealing with amarbir(lynx).,



Yep, same reason.



d6bmg said:


> Add ebay. Most of products available there are overpriced.



Yeah, but you can find some very good deals also. I have been able to do that.


----------



## devx (Dec 24, 2011)

Tarun said:


> Intel Core i5 2500k	                    11500
> MSI Z68A GD55 B3	                    10192
> 2x4GB Gskill RipjawsX 1600MHz             3000
> Seagate 500GB 7200.12	                      4500
> ...



Hey., thanks for the help man., but may be i'm going to wait for HD 7000., and 
about cabinet i like these in budget (5.5k).,
-Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced
-CM Storm Enforcer

And monitor it is ASUS ML238H (11.3K)
No HDD., and lot other things are required., UPS-SPEAKER-K/M.,
AND most important i have to buy few products online if local dealer does not agree with desired rates.


----------



## devx (Dec 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> For graphics card wait for AMD HD7870 3GB DDR5 to be realease.



Yeah., that's what i'm planning for but for 1/2gb model and what'll be the price for 3gb ?? i'm confused now because if i wait than i have to re-arrange (price update/availability) every other item according to budget., and i can spend only 16k max for GPU and not going change for atleast 2 years.,
I read reviews for upcoming series., but is it really worth to buy a reference models or should i wait for companies like MSI and ASUS to refurbish the cards.
 
And i guess for 78** series it's middle of February 2012., means 1-2 month more to arrive in India., huh...m CONFUSED..


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

devx said:


> I read reviews for upcoming series., but is it really worth to buy a reference models or should i wait for companies like MSI and ASUS to refurbish the cards.
> .


reference cards arent bad at all
but in the end , you would prefer a cooler card...wont you?
so go for the reference one
PS:some of the reference cards are factory overclocked....so one more benefit you'll get.


devx said:


> And i guess for 78** series it's middle of February 2012., means 1-2 month more to arrive in India., huh...m CONFUSED..


but it will be worth it


----------



## Tarun (Dec 24, 2011)

go with a CM HAF 912 advance and as for the K/m combo u can go with Razer Clyclosa Bundle 2.2k no idea about UPS sorry buddy but i have seen people suggesting intex 600KVA UPS  have a look at it and c u u like it


----------



## devx (Dec 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> reference cards arent bad at all
> but in the end , you would prefer a cooler card...wont you?
> so go for the reference one
> PS:some of the reference cards are factory overclocked....so one more benefit you'll get.
> ...



Okz., i'm clear now., but i have something more in my mind as i can buy Msi 6950 TF III (16.2k) for now., and in the month of March or April i'll sell it for less than market price., and then i can buy 7870 (IS IT A GOOD IDEA ??)., or i'm gonna buy 6950 and sit for at-least 2 years., you  know the actual problem is presently i have  HD 4350-512mb & 1280*1024 res. monitor., and both sucks while playing......


----------



## devx (Dec 25, 2011)

Tarun said:


> go with a CM HAF 912 advance and as for the K/m combo u can go with Razer Clyclosa Bundle 2.2k no idea about UPS sorry buddy but i have seen people suggesting intex 600KVA UPS  have a look at it and c u u like it



CM HAF 912 Adv. is cool but Enforcer looks more good., in terms of air vents HAF 912 is good but i can manually do some experiments on the glass sheet in side panel in Enforcer later.,
For the K/M Cyclosa is not bad and keyboard is not an issue for me., but i need a pretty good mouse for gaming like., like Deathadder--M6980--Tt esports Black Element.,
And UPS., here electricity-cut is not an issue., not at all so it is good to have MICROTEK 800va (2.5K)?? Or what else i can do to save money and spend it on other., i just need a good UPS.,  May be i should go for 1Kva because of Heavy machine=more wattage., i like APC but it's off budget.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 25, 2011)

good luck buddy


----------



## devx (Dec 26, 2011)

Tarun said:


> good luck buddy



Hey thanks bro., and i have finally decide to go with *HAF 912 Advanced* and *APC 1.1kva*., no more compromise with quality and value products.,  and i'll be posting my complete FINAL list in a day with exact prices (+ Shipping) from websites and retailers from which i'll buy.,


----------



## devx (Dec 31, 2011)

*COMPONENT*
*MAKE*
 :-	
*PRICE*
 :-
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	12,700 
Monitor	Dell ST2320L	9,800
Motherboard	MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)	10,000
Graphic Card	MSI R6950 Twin Frozer III/OC 2gb	16,200
Speakers	Logitech Z506	4,700
RAM	Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-8GBXL(4*2)	2,800
Case	Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced	5,500
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	5,250
PSU	SeaSonic S12 620w	4,710
Keyboard	Logitech Media Keyboard K200	400
Mouse	Razer Deathadder	1,900
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Fragged S - Control	591
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1,147
Printer	Canon MP287	3,299
CPU Cooler	Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus	2,000
Other	Cooler Master IC value 1 Thermal Compound	150
TOTAL	(Tax + Shipping)	81,147

*NOTE :-*
Exclude Printer & Speaker--Gamepad Cancelled--MSI Z68A-GD55(B3) instead of ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen3 (I need more warranty)
Thanks everyone for your suggestions., This is the Final list., mixed with *online + retail pricing*., BUT i think everything is not in my favor because (*Dollar*) and stuffs are getting updated really so fast., i'm *ready with the money* BUT i don't think this is the right time to buy a PC.....what say guys may be i should wait 3-4 weeks more for this machine to get the price down as in addition *"Ivy Bridge--X79-Tahiti"* would come in 2012.


----------



## techbulb (Dec 31, 2011)

You should Wait.  
 "sabar ka phal meetha hota hai"


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2011)

@devx: yes, you should wait if you can. Not for next 3-4 weeks, but best thing is to wait for at least 2 months, as I can't see any chance of the current situation being improved rapidly.


----------



## devx (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright., and till my monster come nobody messes with my *XFX HD 4350* 512Mb.,


----------



## devx (Jan 8, 2012)

I need some more help regarding *MONITOR*., actually i'm confused but what i need is a 23" min. /full HD LED monitor 16:9 /2 ms(Is it really better than 5ms or just a market gimmick) /Anti-Glare display /looks is not an issue., first i choose Asus ML238H but as now prices are high so i would like to spend under 11k and later on i'll see to adjust., so i have some other options too as :-
-Dell ST2330L - 9.5K (SMC)
-Dell S2330MX  -10.5K (SMC)
-Viewsonic VG/VX Series

And one more thing how much performance difference is in between CM Hyper TX3 & 212 Plus ??


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 8, 2012)

Consider this - 



*COMPONENT*
*MAKE*
 :-	
*PRICE*
 :-
Processor	AMD FX-8120	11,800 
Monitor	Alienware OPTX	8000
Motherboard	990-FXA UD3	10,900
Graphic Card	2x MSI R6850 Cyclone OC 1gb	20,230
Speakers	Logitech Z506	4,700
RAM	Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-8GBXL(4*2)	2,800
Case	NZXT LexaS/Tempet 410	4,500
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	5,250
PSU	SeaSonic S12 850w	6,650
Keyboard	Logitech Media Keyboard K200	400
Mouse	Roccat Kova / Razer Deathadder	1,900
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Fragged S - Control	591
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1,147
Printer	Canon MP287	3,299
CPU Cooler	Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus	2,100
TOTAL		84,280
Go for CFX when ur spending 80k??
@AMD - Due to CFX x16+x16. 

You could also consider 3 x CFX 6750 for about 2k less...
P.S. Ive got no idea bout how many amps does the psu kick on 12v rails but im hoping for it to be enuf!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ I don't think 6750 supports trifire. Its limited two max of two cards. Besides there isn't much difference at all xfiring two 6850's in x16-x16 or x8-x8. There is no bottleneck in lanes. Performance is same. Going for a third card will require more lanes.

*@ devx*

Stick with 2500k+z68 combo. Its a better deal in gaming than bulldozer. Get this eyes closed.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I don't think 6750 supports trifire. Its limited two max of two cards. Besides there isn't much difference at all xfiring two 6850's in x16-x16 or x8-x8. There is no bottleneck in lanes. Performance is same. Going for a third card will require more lanes.
> 
> *@ devx*
> 
> Stick with 2500k+z68 combo. Its a better deal in gaming than bulldozer. Get this eyes closed.



1. 3x CFX is possible wid 6750.
2. x16+x16 6850 CFX = x8+x8 6850 CFX -> HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!  Just read what you're saying! 
3. As a platform Bulldozer + 990FX >> i5 2500k + Z68.

UPDATE - OPTX IS NOT FOR 8K ->


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> 1. 3x CFX is possible wid 6750.
> 2. x16+x16 6850 CFX = x8+x8 6850 CFX -> HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!  Just read what you're saying!
> 3. As a platform Bulldozer + 990FX >> i5 2500k + Z68.
> 
> UPDATE - OPTX IS NOT FOR 8K ->



You really don't even know a single thing about lane saturation. Forget crossfire. And your 3rd point made me laugh. I mean it was hilarious.

Ok for your 1st point check the following:

*6750*

*6970*

See and read before you post. Don't just write anything. Look in the specs tab and find crossfireX. See what difference you find in the cfx abilities between 6970 and 6750. Post here what you comprehend. You will edit your own post.

In the 2nd one, again you misinterpret my above post completely. I said the performance difference between x8-x8 and x16-x16 for cards like 6850 is negligible at fullhd or above. Don't laugh before reading. You are only making a fool of yourself. I advice you to read properly to comprehend better.

Read this - *x16-x16 vs x8-x8*. Even a 6990+6970 trifire showed no difference. How the hell will a 6850cf make a difference? There was also another article in tomshardware which also showed negligible differences.
Google and read some valid links before posting. Practically, there's not more than 2% difference in fullhd or higher. Three or four gpu's crave for more lanes.

Lastly, what do you mean by a platform builder?. Can you clearly justify your 3rd point? Is the x16-x16 combination of 990fx pushed you to suggest bulldozer?


----------



## Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

@lionking...calm down mate.

1. i dont think you can trifire HD 6770.

*images.anandtech.com/doci/4296/XFX6770.jpg

check in the pic...top left corner...only 1 crossfire connector. so no middle card possible and hence no tri crossfire. same is the case with gtx 560 ti.

2. and 3.

yes i agree that as a platform 990fx is better than z68 but u dont see any performance loss in X8-X8 crossfire.

the processor fx-8120 makes 990fx a bad choice for gamers. 

in an ideal world...u should be getting 990fx + i5-2500k....if that could be possible.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 9, 2012)

Joker said:
			
		

> in an ideal world...u should be getting 990fx + i5-2500k



^Can you explain why?


----------



## Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

in an ideal world, i wrote.

990fx is the better chipset out of the two. z68/sandy bridge has very few lanes. i think only 16 from the processor which means X8-X8 crossfire. tri crossfire is not even possible. and even if you add NF200 in z68...it will show worth only in tri fire/tri sli. for dual gpu, NF200 adds up slight latency.

and in reality...NF200 does not "magically" increase lanes in z68. it is still 16 lanes from the processor in sandy bridge.

i also consider A75 a better chipset than z68/sandy bridge and may be 990fx if you ignore pcie lanes. reason? all six SATA ports on A75 is 6gbps and USB 3.0 is also integrated into the chipset.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes i agree with joker about 990fx. The chipset is great and offers full 32 lanes. But the bulldozer processor lineup is pathetic and offers nothing out of the ordinary.

*@joker*

Mate i think the nf200 does assist in providing additional lanes or else from where does the extra 16 come from? Since sandybridge has integrated pci-e controller offering 16 lanes, from where does the extra 16 lanes come up with the inclusion of the nf200 chip?

NF200 makes x16-x16 cf or sli possible in z68 thus making it a worthy platform for powerful multigpu setups. Can you throw some light mate?


----------



## Skud (Jan 9, 2012)

Joker said:


> in an ideal world, i wrote.
> 
> 990fx is the better chipset out of the two. z68/sandy bridge has very few lanes. i think only 16 from the processor which means X8-X8 crossfire. tri crossfire is not even possible. and even if you add NF200 in z68...it will show worth only in tri fire/tri sli. for dual gpu, NF200 adds up slight latency.
> 
> ...




NF200 is not an ideal solution at all - it adds heat, price and latency. Some boards like the ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe adds a PLX PCIe 2.0 bridge to provide additional lanes, but even this solution is costly. No such hassles with 990FX. Also absence of enough PCIe lanes mean you simply can't keep on adding peripherals. Check here:-

MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3) LGA1155 Mainboard Review. Page 2 - X-bit labs

Round-Up: Four Z68 Motherboards From $220 To $280 : Four Z68 Express-Based Motherboards For Enthusiasts

Excerpt from Xbitlabs' review:-



> A single graphics card installed into the top slot will work in full-speed PCIe 2.0 x16 mode. If two graphics cards are in use, the graphics slots are x8 each. The third graphics slot has four PCI Express lanes, but if it's occupied, the following becomes unavailable: the eSATA and the additional SATA port, the onboard USB 3.0 connector, both PCI slots, and the back-panel IEEE1394 (FireWire) port.



As most users make do with a single PC, this is definitely worth pondering over.

Another point I hate (although more than the chipset, this problem relates to the manufacturer) is the presence of DVI/VGA ports for Quick Sync. This eats away at least a couple of more important USB ports. Again, the ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe can take the benefit of Virtu & Quick Sync without a video output, but then this boards costs close to 20k. I think a single HDMI port would have been better.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2012)

NF200 doesn't really add heat.  But you are correct on other fronts.

well, the thing is. In Sandy Bridge, you've got the PCIe controller in the processor and only 16 PCIe 2.0 lanes from the processor. So, only X8-X8 is possible. (There are 8 more PCIE 2.0 lanes in Sandy Bridge, but those are from the PCH and used for other stuff which board makers implement...like USB 3.0) NF200 implementation can vary from motherboard to motherboard. You'll have to go through each motherboard's manual and block diagram for that.

In short, here's how NF200 works. It connects to the processor's PCIe lanes which are 16 in number, acts as a splitter or a manager and outputs 32 lanes to various PCIe slots. That X16-X16 in CF/SLI is actually X16-X16 to the NF200 chip.....not to the processor. The connection to the processor shall remain overall 16 only.


----------



## Skud (Jan 9, 2012)

I had read it in quite a few places that it runs hot. Can't confirm though.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2012)

*@ico*

Thanks for info mate. I'm satisfied now and yes splitter is the correct term here. I wasn't able to understand that. Its similar to a simple usb hub right where from one input you get multiple outputs?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

@Joker - Hey bro... wassup?!  and Im cool, only thing that has upset me today was that Alienware OPTX is not for 8k(I died a little inside when I got to know that!  )

@Vickybat - 

I built a machine for a friend about 3-4 days back so I know that it supports Triple CFX.

*www.hisdigital.com/UserFiles/product/H675F1GD_all_1600.jpg

@x16+x16 vs x8+x8
Here - 5750 CFX vs 5850/5870. I hope you can make out from this what my point is - 

COD WORLD AT WAR - 1920x1200

Image Quality setting:

4x Anti-Aliasing
16x Anisotropic Filtering
All settings maxed out

*i.imgur.com/9S3w8.jpg

This difference should be even higher with faster cards like HD 6850. 

(If you think that comparing 5750 CFX with 5850/5870 is not right for x16+x16 vs x8+x8 comparison then I will not argue ill just agree with u - coz too lazy to fight and prove every-little-thing today!!)

As far as ur point of FX-8120 suckks goes. If you're gaming at full HD its pretty much the same as 2500k/2600k. too lazy to post images/charts for this but that is how it is... njoi! 

and btw BD seems to be attractive vs 2500k for a gaming platform now coz of price updates..


----------



## Skud (Jan 9, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> @Joker - Hey bro... wassup?!  and Im cool, only thing that has upset me today was that Alienware OPTX is not for 8k(I died a little inside when I got to know that!  )
> 
> @Vickybat -
> 
> *I built a machine for a friend about 3-4 days back so I know that it supports Triple CFX.*




It depends on the card, obviously. My Sapphire 6950 1gb supports trifire. Newer Sapphire dual fan 6950 1gb cards can support only dual GPU config, as the 2nd CF connector is absent in the card. Apparently, some cost cutting measures from the cos.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 9, 2012)

^whats the price of optx?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

Skud - totally agree bro!! 

sujay - its higher than 8k.. not sure how much... shud be around 15k i think...


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2012)

YA, NF200 chipset basically uses dynamic switching among the availalable PCI-E Bus on the basis of their availability to provide some extra bandwidth to CPU, but is is only X16-X16 to the CPU at the best case. Sadly that best case  practically never occurs in real life scenario.

Check this Review: NVIDIA NF200 x16/x16 vs. Intel x8/x8 P67 Performance Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition

Here P67 chipset actually performed better than a NF200 based motherboard.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

Cilus - Exactly!! Although with 990FX... this should not be the case....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2012)

*@ $$lionking$$*

I really don't understand one thing that you are trying to say or prove here. Above, you said that the real world performance difference between x16-x16 vs x8-x8 is huge which i denied and actually its not that much even negligible for most dual multigpu setup.

Now you give a screenshot showing a 5750cfx faster than 5870/5850.What exactly you're trying to imply friend? Nowhere its mentioned in that screenshot that its x16-x16 or x8-x8. You are simply comparing 5750cfx with 58xx series single cards and offcourse a 6850cfx setup will trounce the above across all tests. The point to mention all these is what i don't understand. So can you explain why u bothered to put up all these?

What i'm trying to say is if you put up two 6850 cards in cfx in a* Mobo A* having x8-x8 and *Mobo B* having x16-x16, then at fullhd, the performance difference between the two setups will be negligible. I hope you comprehend this clearly. NF200 chipset is not in question here.

And in gaming, it has been tested that 8120 falls behind 2500k in most new titles at fullhd. Here's a quote for its big brother fx8150 in multigpu gaming setup from *HARDOCP*.



> *In every game we played so far between the AMD FX-8150 and Intel 2500K, not once did the AMD FX-8150 come out on top with a dual or triple-GPU configuration. Even when performance was "similar," the Intel CPU still held a certain percentage of performance advantage, over the AMD CPU. Given these results, we saw no need to include the i7 2600K. When we look at pricing, things all start to fall in place. Currently, the Intel i5 2500K can be had for $214.99 online. The AMD FX-8150 is currently more expensive at $279.99 online. That extra $65 will get you twice the cores, but it won't make up for Bulldozers low gameplay performance. Save your money, get an Intel i5 and overclock it for a better experience.*





> *The 2500K only has 4 threads/cores, while the FX-8150 has 8, yet it is certainly not core count holding back performance in games. There was a 200MHz difference between the CPUs, but that just can't account for the level of difference we are seeing here. There are core (forgive the pun) differences between Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge that are just too far and wide apart, and it is clear Sandy Bridge is the better performer.*



Check the link *here*.

*Read the whole review and tell me why the 990fx with its extra lanes was not able to beat the z68 with half the lane count in all games that too in dual and triple powerful gpu setups.* Bulldozer offers inconsistent performance now and that's why its not recommended at all. Forget the platform its on, the processor is not worth spending your money on now.


----------



## devx (Jan 9, 2012)

*@LIONKING* >> Calm down yaar., Thanks for the time & CFX suggestion., but i would like to stick with:-

-2500k as it beats 8120 in most gaming performance., overall 2500K is wise against 8120 & even 8150.,

-Alienware OPTX AW2210 that's ofcourse a beast., but MEGAMIND bought it for a stealing price., and i don't think so that i can get a deal like that.

-If i do CFX in Intel machine., with MSI board x8-x8 doesn't seems to be bad or performance is lacking as per the batman & ., and 2 Msi 6850 seems good than 1 single 6950., but lil. overpriced for me as 4k + 1k more for compatible PSU,

-NZXT case mentioned are good., but i need performance + looks., carbide 400R or HAF 912 advanced.
--------------
Hey everyone., please try *CFX* with compatible PSU(+1K) *within the budget* better than 6950 or 7870 and secondly under 20K for GFX + PSU is more better choice than i can think to drop speaker too(4.7k) for a while and don't forget to suggest Monitor too., and this thread is getting little valuable for others too


----------



## Tenida (Jan 10, 2012)

@OP-Coolermaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 version@5.5K is available at smcinternational.in

Cheers


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 10, 2012)

*@vickybat* Holy crapp thats long...!!!  

*I really don't understand one thing that you are trying to say or prove here. Above, you said that the real world performance difference between x16-x16 vs x8-x8 is huge which i denied and actually its not that much even negligible for most dual multigpu setup. * 

I thought you wud search and read that 57xx CFX review!  Anyways - Test system was X58 so x16+x16 it is.

*Now you give a screenshot showing a 5750cfx faster than 5870/5850.What exactly you're trying to imply friend? Nowhere its mentioned in that screenshot that its x16-x16 or x8-x8. You are simply comparing 5750cfx with 58xx series single cards and offcourse a 6850cfx setup will trounce the above across all tests. The point to mention all these is what i don't understand. So can you explain why u bothered to put up all these? 

What i'm trying to say is if you put up two 6850 cards in cfx in a Mobo A having x8-x8 and Mobo B having x16-x16, then at fullhd, the performance difference between the two setups will be negligible. I hope you comprehend this clearly. NF200 chipset is not in question here.* Long explanation, so ill just agree with you here - Right on man! I totally agree with you!!  (Not mocking you but trying to cut short and trying to stick to point.)

*And in gaming, it has been tested that 8120 falls behind 2500k in most new titles at fullhd. Here's a quote for its big brother fx8150 in multigpu gaming setup from HARDOCP*.

Anyways -> You're only partly right about Bulldozer.. and this is why!! (AND BTW I DID MENTION BD WILL GIVE SB LIKE FPS IN SUPER HIGH SETTINGS.. coz in tht situation GPU is bottlenecked..  )

Benchmark Results: Crysis 2 : AMD Bulldozer Review: FX-8150 Gets Tested

HOCP review took GTX 580 in SLI - in that case the bottleneck were the CPUs. But in a 75k budget you cant buy even 1 GTX580 unless youre then pairing it with Athlon dual core.. hehe.. (I wonder how wud that work out??  ) 

Anyways, when you CFX 2x6850 your GPUs would probably be the bottleneck under the highest quality settings in most games.. 

Heres what toms has to say...

*Crysis 2, our first-person shooter, is indicative of the most visually-engaging GPU-bound titles currently compelling gamers to spend lots of cash on multi-card CrossFire and SLI setups. This is the sort of app AMD would most like you to associate with FX. It’s not going to matter if you buy a $250 processor or a $1000 chip—graphics potential is what determines overall performance.* and hey they do mention FX too lol.. I did not see that! 

@OP - Dude, Only a Sith deals in absolutes!!  as Obi-Wan Kenobi said.. so dont look at how FX does with a CFX/SLI of 20k+ cards... look at how it is going to perform with what you're buying!!


----------

